# cyrus, mysql+pam: sieve macht Probleme[SOLVED]

## 2bbionic

Hallo,

nach einem Servercrash (reiserfs sei Dank...) musste ich meinen cyrus neu emergen. Seitdem funktioniert sieve nicht mehr. Ich nutze squirrelmail mit dem avelsieve-plugin. Das Plugin meint, es könne den timsieved-Prozess auch nicht erreichen, was insoweit stimmt, alsdass er nur aufgerufen wird, wenn auf dem Port 2000 was "reinkommt"; wenn ich die zeile in der cyrus.conf richtig verstanden habe:

```

 sieve         cmd="timsieved" listen="sieve" prefork=0

```

Alles, was kommt, sind die folgenden Zeilen in der everything/current:

```

Apr 13 16:43:00 [sieve] sql_select option missing

Apr 13 16:43:00 [sieve] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 13 16:43:00 [sieve] auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied_

```

Die  /etc/pam.d/sieve ist gelinkt auf imap mit folgendem Inhalt:

```

auth sufficient pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=xyz host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 logtable=log logmsgcolumn=msg logusercolumn=user loghostcolumn=host logpidcolumn=pid logtimecolumn=time

account required pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=xyz host=localhost db=mail table=accountuser usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 logtable=log logmsgcolumn=msg logusercolumn=user loghostcolumn=host logpidcolumn=pid logtimecolumn=time

```

Der normale Traffic - also Mail senden, empfangen - funktioniert ohne Probleme,  nur halt sieve nicht....

Hier noch die imapd.conf:

```

configdirectory:        /var/imap

partition-default:      /var/spool/imap

sievedir:               /var/imap/sieve

admins:                 cyrus

hashimapspool:          yes

allowanonymouslogin:    no

allowplaintext:         yes

pwcheck_method: saslauthd

sasl_mech_list: PLAIN

sasl_pwcheck_method: saslauthd

servername: sirius

autocreatequota: 100000

reject8bit: no

quotawarn: 90

timeout: 30

poptimeout: 10

dracinterval: 0

drachost: localhost

sendmail: /usr/sbin/sendmail

sieve_maxscriptsize: 32

sieve_maxscripts: 5

```

In /usr/lib/cyrus sind timsieved und sievec vorhanden, ein sivtest wirft folgendes raus:

```

sivtest -p 2000 -u tsp0001 -a tsp0001 -m pam -v

WARNING: no hostname supplied, assuming localhost

S: "IMPLEMENTATION" "Cyrus timsieved v2.2.12-Gentoo"

S: "SIEVE" "fileinto reject envelope vacation imapflags notify subaddress relational comparator-i;ascii-numeric regex"

S: OK

Authentication failed. no mechanism available

Security strength factor: 0

```

Mit folgendem Hinweis im Logfile:

```

[sieve] auxpropfunc error no mechanism available_

Apr 13 16:55:58 [sieve] auxpropfunc error invalid parameter supplied_

Apr 13 16:55:58 [sivtest] No worthy mechs found

```

Zu guter Letzt noch ein uname -a:

```

Linux sirius 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Wed Apr 12 20:54:33 CEST 2006 i686 Pentium III (Katmai) GNU/Linux
```

Leider weiss ich nicht, wo der Fehler liegt, kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich suchen kann?

Im voraus schon mal danke,

2bbionicLast edited by 2bbionic on Thu Apr 20, 2006 3:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 2bbionic

Keiner da, der mir helfen könnte?

Ich habe mal ins englische gepostet; da es wirklich dringend ist.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-453975.html

----------

## 2bbionic

Keiner eine Idee? Es ist wirklich dringend, ich bin auch für "gewagte Ideen" zu haben...   :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

sieht nach ner einstellung für die authentification method aus, ich hab bei mir dort noch LOGIN neben PLAIN stehen. außerdem scheint pam nicht so zu funktionieren wie es sollte, bekomme nämlich den gleichen fehler wenn ich pam angebe  :Sad: 

```

bluebird@dallas ~ $ sivtest -p 2000 -u bluebird -a bluebird -m pam -v

WARNING: no hostname supplied, assuming localhost

S: "IMPLEMENTATION" "Cyrus timsieved v2.2.12-Gentoo"

S: "SASL" "LOGIN PLAIN"

S: "SIEVE" "fileinto reject envelope vacation imapflags notify subaddress relational comparator-i;ascii-numeric regex"

S: "STARTTLS"

S: OK

Authentication failed. no mechanism available

Security strength factor: 0

C: LOGOUT

Connection closed.

bluebird@dallas ~ $ sudo less /var/log/messages

Password:

bluebird@dallas ~ $ sivtest -p 2000 -u bluebird -a bluebird -v

WARNING: no hostname supplied, assuming localhost

S: "IMPLEMENTATION" "Cyrus timsieved v2.2.12-Gentoo"

S: "SASL" "LOGIN PLAIN"

S: "SIEVE" "fileinto reject envelope vacation imapflags notify subaddress relational comparator-i;ascii-numeric regex"

S: "STARTTLS"

S: OK

C: AUTHENTICATE "LOGIN"

S: {12}

S: VXNlcm5hbWU6

Please enter your password:

{12+}

C: Ymx1ZWJpcmQ=

S: {12}

S: UGFzc3dvcmQ6

{12+}

C: c3Vja2l0Mm1l

S: OK

Authenticated.

Security strength factor: 0

C: LOGOUT

Connection closed.

bluebird@dallas ~ $

```

----------

## 2bbionic

Jepp, kann ich bestätigen. Ohne Angabe einer Mech kann ich mich einloggen. Nur versteh' ich nicht, warum es vorher geklappt hat bzw. warum sieve nicht per pam (und dort per pam_mysql) authen kann. Gibt es irgendwelche Besonderheiten bei sieve, dass es dass nich kann ?

PAM ist jedenfalls in meinen USE-Flags drin...

----------

## bbgermany

ich verwende leider kein mysql für user auth. ich würd mal schaun ob das pam "gelumpe" nicht doch irgendwo nen bug hat  :Wink: 

----------

## 2bbionic

Was ich nicht verstehe: Versuche ich mit sivtest mich einzuloggen:

```

sivtest -p 2000 -u tsp0001 -a tsp0001 -m pam -vv

WARNING: no hostname supplied, assuming localhost

S: "IMPLEMENTATION" "Cyrus timsieved v2.2.12-Gentoo"

S: "SASL" "PLAIN"

S: "SIEVE" "fileinto reject envelope vacation imapflags notify subaddress relational comparator-i;ascii-numeric regex"

S: OK

Authentication failed. no mechanism available

Security strength factor: 0

logout

NO "Expected a command. Got something else."

logout

OK "Logout Complete"

Connection closed.

```

, dann kommt im Log von saslauthd nix raus (mit -d -v getartet) Die "normalen" Aufrufe, also eMail-Abrufe werden geloggt.

----------

## 2bbionic

Warum auch immer, er läuft jetzt wieder. Der genaue Verlauf ist im englischen Teil zu finden.  :Exclamation: 

----------

